# Show us your mason truck organization



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Please!
Im putting my truck in the shop after christmas for some new toolboxes lights etc. looking for some custom touches to make my life easier. Specifically im looking for level storage, pin/stake storage, trowels, floats, boots and long handled tools. We do a good mix of concrete and masonry but this forum seems more active. Ill post some cool stuff ive seen on other trucks as well as some of my own so you know wha space im working with. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

My existing tool box. Looking to get rid of the buckets, get the shovels out of there, and alleviate the waterfall of garbage off the top shelf onto my head


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to remove the ladder, install a pin box to double as a step into the box, and then add a 18x18x3' box to the right. Cutting off the steel fender and adding poly humps over the tire so it stops rotting out the bed


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Cool truck i saw at the mason yard
Room for the tamper and jumping jack plus a lot more


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

And another one making use of some dead space

Your turn!


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Nobody has a truck set up for masonry? You can post trailers too


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd love to have even close to that level of organization. i just have a crew cab with a flatbed. Hand tools in the back seat, receipts on the passenger seat and everything else in the bed. I should make some boxes for under the flatbed but haven't yet


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't wanna put boxes on my truck it will not look as cool,


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's mine...I'm not loaded for work here tho lol.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

From what I can see, here is the average masons truck:

Receipts and lunch (yesterdays) on the dash. Tender, sleeping in the passenger seat, extended cab full of plans, folders, levels and misc crap. About an 1/8 of a yard of masonry sand, drifted up into the corners of the bed, with a bucket or 2 of tools, more misc crap, and maybe some stone slabs on a trailer.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Wel i keep all my receipts on the floor with the empty snapples and deli bags. But most of the masons by me have very tricked out trucks that are highly specialized like swiss army knives. I guess ill try and get more pictures. I love my pickup but i dont know how you guys get by without a dump!
SUM ive definitely seen you at the mason yard picking up a skid of pavers


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Mason dump with an L-pack. Totally awesome.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

CJKarl said:


> Mason dump with an L-pack. Totally awesome.


Is everything slammed in yours as well or have you come up with anything to keep it neat


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

Tscarborough said:


> From what I can see, here is the average masons truck:
> 
> Receipts and lunch (yesterdays) on the dash. Tender, sleeping in the passenger seat, extended cab full of plans, folders, levels and misc crap. About an 1/8 of a yard of masonry sand, drifted up into the corners of the bed, with a bucket or 2 of tools, more misc crap, and maybe some stone slabs on a trailer.


Pretty close, tool bucket, skil saw, square, fan go in the back seat. Levels, assorted nails, lag bolts, socket set, drill case, and extra saw blades go under the back seat.

Radio goes in the front floorboard, usually a case of water and extra clothes in the passenger seat. Line twigs, chalk box, tape measures, screwdrivers and other assorted things in the door pockets. Cleaned the back out a couple of months ago but there had to be a qtr yd of sand back there... Bed has two brick saws, extension cords, shovels, pick, pulley and arm


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Alldayrj said:


> Is everything slammed in yours as well or have you come up with anything to keep it neat


Notice there are no photos of it. :laughing: It's organized about every 6 months when I get tired of digging for tools. But it holds A LOT of stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I LOVE the big heavy hooks for extension cords, Rope etc.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Best thing i did was dump my huge overloaded mason bags (2) and buy these husky buckets from home depot. 2 can fit in the footprint of one bag. They hold weird shaped stuff like trowels and brick hammers nice inside and all the pockets are great for chisels twigs line blocks chalk line knives etc. also since they are more open, at a glance you can tell whats missing and when one has three hammers in it you know the other is missing one. oh and i found about 4 complete sets of tools in the teo bags. This way we can each grab a bucket and head to opposite sides of the job and be working without looking for twigs on the floor of the truck


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I was always wondering if those were worth a damn or if they were just gimmicky. Might have to try one out. 

But I can just see it...a few months in and the tools get dumped because I need a good bucket without a crack


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

They we're cheap if i remember , $15 bucks or so. I am getting another one for the floor of the dump truck to use like a center console. No storage in this thing


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I know...take the good bucket and swap in a cracked one...then the temptation isn't there


----------

